

5 programs (in 5 languages) that reproduce eachother as output - jcox92
https://github.com/rvantonder/pentaquine

======
MythicalManMoth
It's worth noting that any one of the 5 programs can reproduce the source code
of ANY of the 5 programs including itself.

